# Falling instructions



## yagr (Oct 3, 2015)

Falls happen for a variety of reasons. If you know that your time in the saddle is about to come to an abrupt end, what do you do to minimize damage to yourself and the horse?


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

If you're still in the saddle but you see that's going to get worse, there's the emergency one rein stop and/or the emergency dismount (either one needs practice beforehand so they're essentially learned skills for both horse and rider). The one rein stop is pulling the horse's head around and may possibly include disengaging the hindquarters at the same time depending on circumstances. The dismount is basically kicking your feet free from the stirrups, leaning forward on your hands and pushing yourself clear from the horse.

If you've already left the saddle and are in mid air transit, a tuck and roll technique is generally the safest. You don't want to stick your arm out to break your fall btw (its the natural thing to do) 'cause it will probably break; you also want to keep your body moving when you eventually touchdown to dissipate concussive forces further rather than coming to a literal bone jarring halt.


----------



## yagr (Oct 3, 2015)

Chevaux said:


> If you're still in the saddle but you see that's going to get worse, there's the emergency one rein stop and/or the emergency dismount (either one needs practice beforehand so they're essentially learned skills for both horse and rider). The one rein stop is pulling the horse's head around and may possibly include disengaging the hindquarters at the same time depending on circumstances. The dismount is basically kicking your feet free from the stirrups, leaning forward on your hands and pushing yourself clear from the horse.
> 
> If you've already left the saddle and are in mid air transit, a tuck and roll technique is generally the safest. You don't want to stick your arm out to break your fall btw (its the natural thing to do) 'cause it will probably break; you also want to keep your body moving when you eventually touchdown to dissipate concussive forces further rather than coming to a literal bone jarring halt.


 This was exactly the type of information I was looking for. Thank you very much.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I never seemed to have time to initiate the tuck and roll as I'm positive the ground came up and met me half way.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I think Chevaux covered it.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

I like the "hold on and pray method" and if I'm too far gone to be saved- I just aim for the ground. I've yet to miss.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm not sure if it's intentional, but I tend to twist a little as I'm falling and land sort of on my side, but also on my back, and typically hit hip first. It's not ideal, but it keeps my head from hitting too hard and has kept me 'healthy' through dozens of falls.

It also helps that, at one point, I'd fall on one side one week and the other side the next, so I kept it even xD My chiropractor wasn't so impressed though!


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

Today my horse did an amazing 'deek' when a raven flew out of the panelling in the indoor arena. It was my first fall on him, ever. There simply was not enough time to do anything but swear. He leaped left, and left me behind and falling sideways.
I would have preferred the opportunity to do a one rein stop or something! But no, it was certainly an unscheduled dismount.


----------



## enh817 (Jun 1, 2012)

Whatever you do, do not grab for the fence. 


If you're 'out of the buggy', with no chance of climbing back in, don't continue to hang on until the horse wipes you off on something.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I've had some seriously great chirpopractic work done by landing flat on my back. like a cat, I roll on the wayu down, but instead of landing on my feet, I land on my fat backside.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

> I've had some seriously great chirpopractic work done by landing flat on my back. Like a cat, I roll on the wayu down, but instead of landing on my feet, I land on my fat backside.


Funny, a lady I know has had her hip readjusted by a bucking horse.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

I always seem to go limp and twist so I hit on my hip and roll. Tuck and rolls great but I've had to pop my shoulder back in a couple of times because somethings gone wrong. I fall like I was taught to in football, use your hip and/or shoulder to break your fall, relax and let your neck naturally tuck in and keep the motion rolling. Dont try to stop yourself just let the motion stop you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

I have to say some people have more grace when falling but I always seem to injure myself more when I'm not doing anything :/
My most recent fall I was trying to get on bareback and as I was getting on I seemed to have just jumped over the other side, I fractured my radius.

My fall last year was at a canter and I fell off the side apparently really well into a ball and sprained my ankle and had a minor concussion.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I would love to try one of these to practice falling. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgjVORA9LIE


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

We don't fall off horses - we perform challenging technical gymnastic maneuvers.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

None of the times I've hit dirt have given me enough time to do more than begin to realize what was going on before impact. The only thoughts before impact has been the sudden realization that I don't have a horse under me! In the events where I've had enough time to realize what was going on, I've either been able to regain the saddle or to bring the horse back down to a walk or halt and finish sliding off at a "safe" (safer?) speed. In one case by directly grabbing the near-side bit ring and pulling him to a "one-rein" halt since I was busy spider-monkeying on the side of his neck. He was a good pony and stopped for me.


----------



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

There never is enough time to plan. It has to be instinctual. My instinct is "fetal position" and head up. You're much better off landing backside first rather than head-side. Tuck and roll.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Not a 'fall' story, but I did call Dewey 'Dr. Dewey' for a while.

After I had a front tooth crown replaced it continued to ache very badly for months. Then one day I stupidly leaned over Dew's head while he had it lowered grazing. Up his head came and knocked me in the mouth.

Knocked that tooth better into place I guess. Pain gone immediately.


PS Original injury that knocked the real tooth out was by running into a parked car on my bicycle when I was 10 years old. Friday the 13th August 1965.


----------

